# Can you keep more than 1 MALE Calvus in the same tank ??????



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi there,

I would like to know if you can keep more than 1 male Calvus in the same tank without any conflict?

The reason i am asking is because the Calvus i would like to buy are too young to sex so i would like to know what would happen if more than one ended up being male.

I already have a Black Calvus Juvi but i would like to get more. It has been a pain trying to get it to feed. It will take some frozen and flake but i usually feed all my fish NLS and it ain't very impressed with it yet lol.

I would like to get another Black Calvus and a couple of White Calvus. Would this work also?

What a trouble i have had trying to find the White Calvus. I found it one place and they wanted Â£100 each for the White Calvus  !!!!!! I have since found them somewhere else and that guy wants Â£5.00 each for the White Calvus which i think is a bargain.

Hope to get some replys soon as i would like to order these babies asap if it will work out.

They will be in a 55g tank until i upgrade.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

There is someone on here who has had success with 10 calvus in a 55 gallon. You may as well try it, you can always sell off the extras if they don't get along.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They can be kept in a group colony, so my recommendation would be to get 12-15 fish and have a species tank.


----------



## APII (May 17, 2008)

You ABSOLUTELY can keep many of these same fish in a tank together. Especially at that size.
(fry-juvie)

I have had many of these in a 55 gallon. Calvus AND Comps.

As you said,,,these fish are very hard to sex at such a young age,,,keeping multiple fish will allow you to pick and choose male/female as they mature. :thumb:

Be cautious though. Your "juvie" Calvus may become very aggressive towards any smaller male. Making them swim at the top/corners of the tank, and eventually will be "picked" off.

Another warning. If your getting these fish at less than 1-1.5,,,,,they are very sensitive to water changes. I would NOT do ANY water changes for a while up to and even after you get them. JMO. STOP NOW.

Keep us posted.

APII.


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Could anybody tell me why the Calvus are soooo hard to get them to eat what you put in the tank ???

I have noticed a few posts with this problem but was still surprised when my little Calvus did this same thing. He will happily eay frozen/flake but he won't touch the NLS he just spits it out which is a bit of a pain as NLS is my main source of food for my fish.

I'm also shocked about the water change advice i have just been giving. I have only had him about a week and i have already done a water change  . He is totally fine but i may have just been lucky if they are that sensitive to water changes.

I have set up a 2ft tank with sponge squeezes from my mature set up tank and water from my main tank. I was going to use it for the new Calvus i get just until i have managed to get them eat NLS then i was going to put them in my main tank. I was also going to fish out my other Calvus and put him in with them in the 2ft. Is this a good idea putting any of them in the 2ft tank??

My little Calvus is only a little baby aswell and i doubt he will be any bigger than the new ones i am buying.

Any good advive would be great as i want my new babies to be as comfortable as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

APII said:


> Another warning. If your getting these fish at less than 1-1.5,,,,,they are very sensitive to water changes. I would NOT do ANY water changes for a while up to and even after you get them. JMO. STOP NOW.


Indeed they are sensitive to chlorine, changes in temperature particularly and changes in water parameters. They are also sensitive to deterioration of water parameters.

Typically when I raise Alto's, I do a 5-10% water change every other day when they are less than 1/4", and I use water from an established aquarium.

Above 1/4", I'll use tap water at the same rate and percentage. As they get larger, I'll increase the percentage of water change, and decrease the frequency. They seem to get used to the water changes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I got mine quite small and they have never been phased by a water change...even greater than 50%. Maybe it's because I have a well and hard water. I also match the temp carefully with a thermometer. So there is virtually nothing to "shock" them about the new water.


----------



## APII (May 17, 2008)

Using water from an established tank is a good idea but also can be a drastic one too. IMO.
Unless this water is coming from the same species tank. Not all perimeters are the same in every tank.

The only time I ever used water from the same tank was when I put fry in a grow out tank and used the water from it's original.

IMO,,,5-10% WC is nothing,,,thats just an evaporation levels worth. Depending on the tank size.

ash01,,,,YOUR main type of food may not be theres. 8) 
Try Brine Shrimp Flakes,,,,mine love it.

Remember,,when I state anything on forums,,they are from MY experiences. I will never tell you/anybody what you are "supposed" to do. :thumb:

Keep us posted.

APII


----------

